# Toilet Window



## marander (Apr 17, 2007)

We have a 1999 Sundance 590RL and would like to fit a window in the toilet - is this possible and, if so, how do we go about it?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Give these people a call, i am sure they can fix you up.

Bob


----------



## marander (Apr 17, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk
> 
> Give these people a call, i am sure they can fix you up.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, I got a window from them and have just had it fitted by a local caravan servicing/fitting company - they did a great job, cheaply, and we're really pleased with it.


----------

